# Tips for Finding Critters in Northern Arizona?



## MES (Aug 30, 2019)

Hello!
I'm heading down to Lake Powell over the weekend, and I would love to hunt for critters down there. I'm not looking for anything in particular, but I would love to know what tips you have! Are there any good spots to go, and what are your must-have tool?
Thanks!


----------



## chanda (Aug 31, 2019)

Bring good flashlights and extra batteries. The best time to go bug hunting is at night. It's much cooler then - and that's when a lot of the cool critters - particularly arachnids and myriapods - are active. Also either a good camera or plenty of catch cups - or both - depending on _why_ you want to hunt for critters.

Sturdy hiking shoes are also good to have - and keep an eye out for snakes. I sometimes encounter rattlesnakes while out hiking/bug hunting in Arizona and California, but as long as you stick to areas where you can see where you're putting your hands and feet and pay attention, they're not a problem.


----------



## mantisfan101 (Sep 1, 2019)

Be on the lookout for Dynastes grantii flying to the lights at night.


----------



## Rique (Sep 7, 2019)

I think we should plan a group hike and beetle search get-together in AZ. That would be fun. We can have Chanda lead the way, since she seems to know the terrain and collection sites. We should plan for it at the peak emergence times for D. granti and...while we’re there, M. punctulatus.


----------



## lonizing (Sep 14, 2019)

Rique said:


> I think we should plan a group hike and beetle search get-together in AZ. That would be fun. We can have Chanda lead the way, since she seems to know the terrain and collection sites. We should plan for it at the peak emergence times for D. granti and...while we’re there, M. punctulatus.





mantisfan101 said:


> Be on the lookout for Dynastes grantii flying to the lights at night.


Grantiis at Lake Powell? I though the most northern they get was around Zion?


----------

